# PLay for Money or Guitar



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

Would you or are you playing for the fact that guitar is the best instrament in the world or the money and fame


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

money is just a bonus to me, I play for the love of playing guitar.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

We play for beer and wings no money! We all have great day jobs so this is just for the love of it!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

definately not for the fame or money.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not good enough now nor ever will be good enough to be famous but I sure love playing and singing. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

fame may come, but I play cause it makes me feel free...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...if you play for fame and money, you will ultimately be disillusioned and will, more than likely, fail.

if you play because you love to play and, no doubt, have no choice in the matter, you will find fulfillment, something that fame and money cannot give you.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Money? LMAO


If I don't buy ANY gear for the rest of my life and play until I'm 90 I may just break even.


If you're in it for the money (I'm not making any judgments) you'd best prepare to play polkas, country, Little Moshi's Bar Mitzvah and any other gig you can find.


Fame? Let's not lie to ourselves. A little recognition and street rep would be nice, but that will most likely only come if you do it for the music in the first place.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

I'm betting that even the famous and rich guitarists play because they love it. The only difference between them and the rest of us would be a combination of talent and luck. I don't have either in great abundance but I play almost every day just because it makes me feel good.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I think that if you're in it for the money, it would just seem like a job, and you'd lose interest fast.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I always thought I played guitar because i was evil in some past life!


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I have to go with playing for the love of guitar. I am probably more likely to get paid to stop playing. My better half thinks I should take up any instrument other than guitar...


----------



## badbone (Feb 10, 2006)

As I did'nt take up playing untill I was 47[I'm now 49], I think its a little to late to be dreaming of a career in rock and roll now. Maybe if I practice really hard I can launch my music career at 65 in the old folks home. :rockon2:


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Playing the guitar gives me an excuse to buy cool gear , but that wasn't among the choices... :tongue: 

I play for the love of guitar / music .


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...they say a lot of guys get into playing in bands in order to get girls. i seriously doubt that's true, but i'm curious.

-dh


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...they say a lot of guys get into playing in bands in order to get girls. i seriously doubt that's true, but i'm curious.
> 
> -dh


I don't know of any...


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I play for the music, there's nothing more satisfying to me than to pull off a good gig/jam/practice. The pay is ok, made $80 last fri nite, we get anywhere between $350 - $450 and that's divided 5-ways, we're booked pretty much every week up to New Year's. But that is certainly not enough to make a living and I don't need the $$ anyway, I know I wouldn't want to gig any more than twice a week, it takes a lot out of me and I have a couple other lives on the go. I know I'm going to get bored with the bar scene soon.

I just hate it when people get oh so serious about the 'biz', the money, and 'fame'. Then it's work and work sucks. I don't need any more 'fame' than I already have. Besides the music, the other driver is the whole personal development aspect like overcoming fears, meeting new people, and pushing the envelope of how I am 'supposed' to behave, what I can do, and who I am 'supposed' to be.

Mich


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

errr, ummm, oh yeah, I keep playing because of all the hot young groupies.:banana: LOL

Actually, I just enjoy getting out and playing some music with the guys.


----------



## Zeusse (Nov 16, 2006)

I just keep playing so I can hide from house chores and drink beer:food-smiley-015:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Zeusse said:


> I just keep playing so I can hide from house chores and drink beer:food-smiley-015:


ding ding ding We've got a winner! :bow:


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Just playing the guitar is enough "fame and glory" for me.


----------



## XIII (Oct 18, 2006)

Playing in a band is the best part time job in the world....but it IS a job. After 41 years on stage, it's "no pay- no play".If someone is making money off of me playing, I want part of it, plus, although it's still a lot of fun while you are on stage, there's all those setups and teardowns, the obnoxious drunks, and the inevitable politics within the band.I hate it but I love it.
Fame? Don't need it. Just give me money, that's what I want.


----------

